# What to do, What to do??????



## robert flynt (Nov 6, 2015)

Said I wasn't going to get jammed up before Christmas, but a repeat customer called to order three knives to get there before next Saturday and 16 more knives before Christmas!!! Sent pictures and it want be terrible if he will accept most of what I have on hand but it will completely wipe out my Christmas stock. Dog gone it, its was just to hard to say no, so I did it to my self again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow what a nice order! I bet they are all beauties.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ya know Robert- If ya stopped makin such damn nice knifes you would not be in such a pickle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 6, 2015)

We know you are lying...cuz there ain't no pictures!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Nov 6, 2015)

Man that's a horrible problem to have. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 6, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Ya know Robert- If ya stopped makin such damn nice knifes you would not be in such a pickle.


Funny you say that but I never feel they are good enough, just OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Wow what a nice order! I bet they are all beauties.


The customer is the manager of a private game reserve and he bought a knife for each of his outside employees several years ago, but he told me yesterday, they wear them on their belt but wont use them to dress out the customers deer, so he thought he try again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 6, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> We know you are lying...cuz there ain't no pictures!!


The reserve manager told me the property owner, the owners son and someone else were coming next week end and he wanted to get a knife for them, so I sent him pictures of seven. When he makes his selection I'll to post pictures of those selected and the the ones he wants for Christmas, as soon as I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 9, 2015)

Customer picked the last three in this picture and they are on the way to AR. The last one in the picture was not complete at the time the photo was taken. Now to get the other 16 finished and ready to go before Dec. 15. Thank goodness I had some Christmas stock put back or there is no way I could make it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 9, 2015)

Those are beauties! What's the handle material on the third one!


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 10, 2015)

Congrats on success! Your knives are amazing, so it is no surprise to the rest of us that you are now jammed! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 10, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Said I wasn't going to get jammed up before Christmas, but a repeat customer called to order three knives to get there before next Saturday and 16 more knives before Christmas!!! Sent pictures and it want be terrible if he will accept most of what I have on hand but it will completely wipe out my Christmas stock. Dog gone it, its was just to hard to say no, so I did it to my self again!


That's your punishment for making excellent stuff Robert I kinda know how you feel, I thought I had made enough stuff (wood turnings mostly) to take care of holliday demand, but 2 customers, one new and one a regular, have claimed a big chunk of my inventory already. Ah well, I guess there are worse problems to have.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 10, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Those are beauties! What's the handle material on the third one!


It is musk ox horn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 10, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's your punishment for making excellent stuff Robert I kinda know how you feel, I thought I had made enough stuff (wood turnings mostly) to take care of holliday demand, but 2 customers, one new and one a regular, have claimed a big chunk of my inventory already. Ah well, I guess there are worse problems to have.....


It will cut in to my hunting and fishing some, but having the Christmas stock saved my bacon. I want have to make to many more and this summer I made and heat treated a lot of blades. Having those will make it possible to fill the order and still some hunting and fishing time. Will have to turn down the late Christmas customers but as the say a bird in hand.


----------

